# Late model Jayco RV quality?



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I Have had two Jayco RVs in my life as well as a few other brands. Never had one major problem with a Jayco, any bad experiences out there with late models?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a 07 and it has been good. Did have a problem that i didn't even know about. Had awning fly up on roof during spring break, insurance paid for a new roof well when they got the old one off found a lot of rotting wood. I did sone research on it and found problems with
the 05-07 haycos with brite tec roof. We replaced all wood and went back with a rubber roof. You may go to jayco owners forum abd get more insight on newer model problems
Hope this helps.


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

We have a 2011 Starcraft which is related to Jayco. Matter of fact I think the Starcraft line is DE-funct. It gets used at LEAST once a month and a few week-long trips each year. No major problems other than loose plumbing fittings and some interior trim issues.


----------



## kodiako1 (Mar 21, 2012)

*2009 Jayco TT*

We have a 2009 32' Jayflite G2 which has served us well. It is the bunkhouse model with two slides and so far no problems. It probably hasn't been towed but about 4-5K miles total. We use it mainly for tailgating at Aggie games so only gets used 6-7 times a year in the fall, towed to San Angelo deer lease once but that was the longest trip we have taken. We have probably only stayed in it 50-60 nights total.
The last Pull behind RV we had prior to the Jayco was a 1990 Holiday Rambler fith wheel which we lived in for five summers in the mid 90's while working for the NPS in Yellowstone. I think the Holiday was built a little better but not by a whole lot. It did get a lot more use, don't know if the Jayco would have held up as well.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I had a 2006 Jayco Jayflight and it was great.. Had no issues at all.. Sold it to a friend and he loves it

Capt Thomas


----------

